# Does not being dilated at 39 weeks mean I will have to be induced?



## OCmommy

Hey girls..

I had my 39 week appointment & I'm still only a fingertip dilated.. My ob seems certain that I won't go into labor anytime soon, she even mentioned scheduling my induction next week :wacko:... I was wondering if any of you have had any experiences similar to mine? Have you been dilated just a little or not at all and still avoided an induction? Or are you currently on the same boat with a more optimistic midwife/ob?

She's kind of made me lose hope in starting labor on my own :cry: .. any feedback would help!!

xx


----------



## diggory77

I'm in the uk so we don't have internals here so I have no idea where I am, but I've read a stack of stories on here where moms have been overdue and not dilated, with a high posterior cervix one day, and the next day have had super speedy labours! Same as how some women can be 3cm for weeks and still go overdue!
I say your ob is being too twitchy, in the uk they wouldn't be scheduling me for an induction at the hospital im going to until 42 weeks as long as the baby is ok. I think you should tell your ob to back off and give your body a chance as your not even at your due date yet!
X


----------



## Mrs.A

Hi OC Mommy... I've just posted on another thread about my 39 week MW appointment yesterday. I was referred to the hospital because she thought the baby was breech and the MW at the hospital offered me a sweep whilst I was there. Basically, she couldn't complete it fully because my cervix was still a little high and posterior but she said it was soft and favourable to go into labour naturally; she also said that she could feel baby's head. There was no mention of needing induction at this point and said I would be offered another sweep next Friday at my 40 week appointment and then one again at 41 weeks, if I still haven't gone naturally that is.

I know things are done differently in the States and they are sometimes done differently in the UK too. I think you would still be ok to go naturally but im not a medical professional... maybe its worth getting a second opinion?

Hope all goes ok x :flower:


----------



## special_kala

you could be 2cm dilated at 37 weeks and still go 2 weeks overdue.

Really it means nothing. My MW couldnt even reach my cervix at 41 weeks for a sweep but my baby was born a day later.


----------



## patooti

That seems a bit rash. You aren't even overdue yet. Perfectly normal to go to 42 weeks so unless there are extenuating circumstances not sure why your ob is taking this stance at this point.


----------



## MindUtopia

Definitely not. Like another poster said, we don't even have dilation checks done here unless you are actually in labour (and even then it's only if you want it, I won't even do it then) because it's a fairly meaningless measure. You could be 3cm for a month and go to 42 weeks before you go into labour (nothing wrong with that though if you're otherwise healthy). Or you could be not dilated at all at 39 weeks, go into labour and be at 10cm in 2 hours. Everyone's body works differently and everyone's baby comes at a different speed. It would be weird to schedule an induction at 40 weeks around here as it's still so early. So no, definitely no reason to think you'd need to be induced. Just relax and do what you feel you need to do and baby will let you know when s/he is ready. If you don't want to be induced, just tell your OB or midwife that you don't want to be. No one can make you and it's certainly still very early for you. It's your choice.


----------



## Katteh

My mw tried to do a sweep at 40+1 and couldn't even reach my cervix, two days later I went into labour on my own accord, so it means nothing! X


----------



## mommyB

With my first I was a finger tip dilated for a few weeks and went into labour naturally at 40 weeks, had him on my due date.


----------



## melfy77

The day before my mom was supposed to be induced at 42 weeks (yup, I didn't want to get out of there:haha:) She went in labor. When she got to the hospital, she wasn't dilated at all, and 7 hours later, I was out! So it really doesn't mean anything. You could go in labor tomorrow.


----------



## Cetarari

Thursday after Christmas I wasn't dilated and Sprout was not engaged. I went into labour on the Sunday and baby Alice arrived without medical intervention on New Years Eve (Monday) after a 10 hour labour, start to finish. I was only 36/4 but she is fine and my water didn't go until 30 mins before she arrived. You could dialate naturally with no problems, it can take a couple of hours (as with me) or take days, even weeks! Every birth is different and I hope yours happens the way you want it to :)


----------



## OCmommy

Thank you so much for the replies... My OB had me really worried as I want to avoid an induction as much as possible... She made it seem like that was my only option. Kind of ticks me off. Anyway, I really appreciate all of the kind words and positive stories! You ladies have given me lots of hope!!!! :D

xx


----------



## poutie

Don't feel discouraged! When I was pregnant with my son, on my 40 week appointment I wasn't dilated or effaced at all and his head wasn't engaged! There was absolutely no sign of labor. The very next morning, my water broke and I went into full blown labor. So just because you're not dilated right now doesn't mean things can't change overnight! :flower:


----------



## NaturalMomma

No. Dialation can happen really fast. You're not over due until 42 weeks and 1 day, so you have plenty of time left.


----------



## flashy09

First of all, there is no need to be induced in a normal pregnancy. I know most places in the US won't let you go over 41 weeks so at least fight for the full 41 weeks. I had my baby at 40 and 5 and my SIL had hers (in UK) at 42 weeks! 

Not being dilated doesn't mean anything. You aren't supposed to be dilated until labor. I was 0 cm on Monday and gave birth on Wednesday. Contractions are what really dilate your cervix and it's a good thing for it to stay closed until your body is ready.


----------



## darkstar

This is why most countries don't do internals until you're in labour, it means nothing.


----------



## Pixles

I went to hospital and was 2cm... they wanted to send me home. I got down to the cafe, my pains became very intence, I went back up. they told me it was normal, refused to check me, let me sit. then stuck me with 1/4 pethidine stuck me in a ward n i needed to push, she reluctintly checked me told me I wont be much further n i was 10cm... . my notes say 3hr59mins because they cant be sure. so. no. theres no telling. sorry. this time im over due and ive had a sweep n still nothing.


----------



## jamhs

I was fingertip dialated at 12 days over due, and almost exactly 12 hours after my exam I had my baby boy. All dilation tells you is where you are at right then, but not how quickly you will actually progress. I dialated very quickly in all 3 of my labours.


----------

